# volumized hair



## kaexbabey (Jun 24, 2008)

idk if there's anything like this already, so sorry if there is!

what are your secrets for getting big, va-va-voom volumized hair? i know layers are a must, which i have. 

also, what are your favorite products/brands for:

volumizing shampoo & conditioner:
styling product (mousse, root lifter, etc):
texturizer for separating layers and for keeping side bangs in place w/o making them become piecey. non-greasy please (wax/pomade, etc): 
hairspray:
anything else:

low and high end are fine! 

also, i wanted to add any tips on keeping side bangs in place and helping them to NOT become piecey? i used to have side bangs, grew them out, and now have them again, and i need to "train" them again. lol

thanks in advance!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 24, 2008)

Well for me, I have very long, very fine layered hair. I get that "va va voom volume" from using hot rollers & backcombing. That's about the only thing I have done that works.

I really like the Aussie products. I've been using their cleanse & mend shampoo and it lets me go about 3 days without having to wash my hair. Which is good, because my hair is super flat after I wash it, so the longer I can go without washing it, the better. It gets a lot of good body and texture that way.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Well for me, I have very long, very fine layered hair. I get that "va va voom volume" from using hot rollers & backcombing. That's about the only thing I have done that works.

I really like the Aussie products. I've been using their cleanse & mend shampoo and it lets me go about 3 days without having to wash my hair. Which is good, because my hair is super flat after I wash it, so the longer I can go without washing it, the better. It gets a lot of good body and texture that way._

 
really? ur hair gets flat AFTER  you wash it? mine gets flat and oily if i DONT wash it.  i'm using the aussie volumizing shampoo right now and it's just ok and i don't really like the smell. i'll probably give the cleanse and mend a whiff next time i'm at the store lol.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_really? ur hair gets flat AFTER  you wash it? mine gets flat and oily if i DONT wash it.  i'm using the aussie volumizing shampoo right now and it's just ok and i don't really like the smell. i'll probably give the cleanse and mend a whiff next time i'm at the store lol._

 
Haha yes. I've noticed though that if I wash my hair, and don't curl it and just wear it natural it gets a lot dirtier sooner. I think it's because when I use my rollers and backcomb it, I use so much hairspray it keeps all the oilies away and keeps it texturized. I like Aussie, but I only use the cleanse & mend shampoo with the moist conditioner. And I ONLY put conditioner on my ends.


----------



## Penn (Jun 25, 2008)

velcro rollers, back combing/teasing with hairspray or use a giant round brush while you blowdry your hair
i can never get my hair volumized but my best friend is a hairstylist and thats what she tells me to do i haven't really tried it except for the backcombing and that really works but be sure to gently comb out the tease after


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Haha yes. I've noticed though that if I wash my hair, and don't curl it and just wear it natural it gets a lot dirtier sooner. I think it's because when I use my rollers and backcomb it, I use so much hairspray it keeps all the oilies away and keeps it texturized. I like Aussie, but I only use the cleanse & mend shampoo with the moist conditioner. And I ONLY put conditioner on my ends._

 
ohhh i see, that makes sense. i'm home with my daughter most of the time so i don't really style my hair i guess that's why my hair gets flat when i don't wash it for a day b/c there's no hairspray or anything.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_ohhh i see, that makes sense. i'm home with my daughter most of the time so i don't really style my hair i guess that's why my hair gets flat when i don't wash it for a day b/c there's no hairspray or anything._

 
Yep, sounds like we have simliar hair! haha! You have beautiful hair in your avatar btw! 

Have you ever tried backcombing? It took me awhile to get the hang of it, and actually make it look like my hair is naturally that full on top, but if you keep messing with it and working with it you'll get hang of it. It's also good if you're hair is slightly dirty and straight and you have to go somewhere. The teasing gives you oomph up top and the hairspray gets rid of the oil. I do it if I'm feelin' too lazy to do my hair


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Yep, sounds like we have simliar hair! haha! You have beautiful hair in your avatar btw! 

Have you ever tried backcombing? It took me awhile to get the hang of it, and actually make it look like my hair is naturally that full on top, but if you keep messing with it and working with it you'll get hang of it. It's also good if you're hair is slightly dirty and straight and you have to go somewhere. The teasing gives you oomph up top and the hairspray gets rid of the oil. I do it if I'm feelin' too lazy to do my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just got it done and i'm trying to get used to the bangs again. and my hairstylist thinned out the bottoms too much i think so my hair feels even thinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next time no thinning for sure!

yes i do backcomb/tease once in a while but i haven't gotten the hang of it. yeah, i think my hair is easier to work with when i don't wash it for one day but it feels icky to me! maybe dry shampoos? have u tried them? when my hairstylist styles my hair she always teases it, and i think she puts a little hairspray or wax/pomade before teasing it so it feels like my hair hasn't been washed in a day. otherwise, it's too slicky to tease


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just got it done and i'm trying to get used to the bangs again. and my hairstylist thinned out the bottoms too much i think so my hair feels even thinner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next time no thinning for sure!

yes i do backcomb/tease once in a while but i haven't gotten the hang of it. yeah, i think my hair is easier to work with when i don't wash it for one day but it feels icky to me! maybe dry shampoos? have u tried them? when my hairstylist styles my hair she always teases it, and i think she puts a little hairspray or wax/pomade before teasing it so it feels like my hair hasn't been washed in a day. otherwise, it's too slicky to tease_

 
Yep, I only use extra hold hairspray (my hair is so fine, any thing less makes my hair fall flat in 5 minutes) and I spray my whole head before i start working with it. I flip my head over and spray and spray away! haha! Otherwise it's like yours, way to slick to do anything with. I have never tried any dry shampoo's but I do use baby powder! You have dark hair like me so you have to be careful and make sure you don't use to much at once or else you'll have gray roots! haha! It works very well though.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_velcro rollers, back combing/teasing with hairspray or use a giant round brush while you blowdry your hair
i can never get my hair volumized but my best friend is a hairstylist and thats what she tells me to do i haven't really tried it except for the backcombing and that really works but be sure to gently comb out the tease after_

 
i used to use a round brush but my hairstylist says it pulls the hair out more. i wanna try the ones with the ceramic center though.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Yep, I only use extra hold hairspray (my hair is so fine, any thing less makes my hair fall flat in 5 minutes) and I spray my whole head before i start working with it. I flip my head over and spray and spray away! haha! Otherwise it's like yours, way to slick to do anything with. I have never tried any dry shampoo's but I do use baby powder! You have dark hair like me so you have to be careful and make sure you don't use to much at once or else you'll have gray roots! haha! It works very well though._

 
do you use a hairspray by aussie? i've heard good reviews on it. your hair doesnt look fine in your avatar! i wish i could have my hair long like yours but i can't grow my hair too long anymore because it gets weird and does this wavey thing. oh and it snaps more when its longer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm i've always wanted to try the baby powder thing but never knew how! just sprinkle, rub in, then brush out?


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_do you use a hairspray by aussie? i've heard good reviews on it. your hair doesnt look fine in your avatar! i wish i could have my hair long like yours but i can't grow my hair too long anymore because it gets weird and does this wavey thing. oh and it snaps more when its longer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hmm i've always wanted to try the baby powder thing but never knew how! just sprinkle, rub in, then brush out?_

 
No, I would, but I can't find any maximum hold by them in an aerosol can, so I just usually grab whatever is cheapest lol. However, Got2be makes an EXCELLENT hairspray in a big yellow can. I can't think of the name, but that stuff has some serious hold! lol! 

Thank you, but it is seriously fine. I hate it when it's freshly washed and I haven't done anything to it, it feels so stringy and flat, lol. Lucky you have at least a bit of a wave in yours, mine is STICK STRAIGHT, I'd give anything to have a natural wave. Taking care of long hair is a lot different then taking care of short/medium hair. I am very careful with mine, but I still get damage at the ends and it snaps occasionally. It's important to deep condition & use protective products! And try to lay off the heat tools as much as you can. For instance, I only wash my hair under the faucet with cold water because hot water dries your hair out, and I never use a blow dryer. And I try to use hot rollers more than curling irons because they're not as damaging to your hair. 

As for the baby powder, I put some in my hand and then pat my hands together (it'll puff up in front of your face if you're not careful!) and then pat my head. Patting & rubbing your hands together before you put it on your hair keeps you from getting too much on one spot (and trust me, it's really hard to get out of dark hair if you put too much in!) Just put it in gradually and you should be fine. Oh! And don't forget to brush/comb it through! & Do it before you style!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_No, I would, but I can't find any maximum hold by them in an aerosol can, so I just usually grab whatever is cheapest lol. However, Got2be makes an EXCELLENT hairspray in a big yellow can. I can't think of the name, but that stuff has some serious hold! lol! 

Thank you, but it is seriously fine. I hate it when it's freshly washed and I haven't done anything to it, it feels so stringy and flat, lol. Lucky you have at least a bit of a wave in yours, mine is STICK STRAIGHT, I'd give anything to have a natural wave. Taking care of long hair is a lot different then taking care of short/medium hair. I am very careful with mine, but I still get damage at the ends and it snaps occasionally. It's important to deep condition & use protective products! And try to lay off the heat tools as much as you can. For instance, I only wash my hair under the faucet with cold water because hot water dries your hair out, and I never use a blow dryer. And I try to use hot rollers more than curling irons because they're not as damaging to your hair. 

As for the baby powder, I put some in my hand and then pat my hands together (it'll puff up in front of your face if you're not careful!) and then pat my head. Patting & rubbing your hands together before you put it on your hair keeps you from getting too much on one spot (and trust me, it's really hard to get out of dark hair if you put too much in!) Just put it in gradually and you should be fine. Oh! And don't forget to brush/comb it through! & Do it before you style!_

 
that's the word i was looking for! stringy! kinda like when your hair separates into pieces right? hahah. i HATE that! no, mine is stick straight too and it becomes stringy and wiggly lol. i'll only get a natural wave if i sleep with my hair damp or something. i heard that cold water makes your hair more sleek and shiny so i do my final rinse with lukewarm water so it doesn't get weighed down so much. 

i might have to try the baby powder thing soon. just to see how it works lol. 

ugh i'm sick of my fine flat hair. i dont understand when my aunt says she'd rather have my hair. she has dry, thick hair. but i guess it would be easier to add volume rather than straightening everyday.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 25, 2008)

The other day I wanted to style my hair and i wanted it to be big too so i let it get dirty after some days i washed it but only like wet it and then put conditioner in it and let it just sit int he shower while i did my thing when i got out it was tangly but when it got dry it was thick and big haha so i curled it and had huge hair. 


oh and for your bangs, i do this thing with my straighting iron I get my bangs place them in between the straightner you know and then i straighten up and start to curve it like i want it to curl at the end, it makes my bangs go in whatever direction I want, I also dont ever use product on my bangs, i think that makes it piecey.


oh and my hair is straighter then a board. It doesnt curl when its clean, It has to be dirty. Or atleast a day or two not washed.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sikfrmthemirror* 

 
_The other day I wanted to style my hair and i wanted it to be big too so i let it get dirty after some days i washed it but only like wet it and then put conditioner in it and let it just sit int he shower while i did my thing when i got out it was tangly but when it got dry it was thick and big haha so i curled it and had huge hair. 


oh and for your bangs, i do this thing with my straighting iron I get my bangs place them in between the straightner you know and then i straighten up and start to curve it like i want it to curl at the end, it makes my bangs go in whatever direction I want, I also dont ever use product on my bangs, i think that makes it piecey.


oh and my hair is straighter then a board. It doesnt curl when its clean, It has to be dirty. Or atleast a day or two not washed._

 
so you used no shampoo and it came out thick and big?! wow never heard of that. 

i have used a straightener for my bangs too, but it always gets in my eyes so i would use hairspray on it. but i'll try it again without anything. i gotta train these suckers lol


----------



## Penn (Jun 25, 2008)

if you're looking for a super strong hairspray, try the ice hairspray. you can find it at salons but they're kinda pricey
have you tried blow drying your hair upside down?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

When i want volumized curly hair i:
- wash it (a volumizing shampoo and conditioner will help)
- let it dry about 80% (i dont like to blowdry my hair too much as i don't wanna damage it)
- once it's about 80% dry i apply mousse (shockwaves is the best i've tried so far) and comb through with a wide tooth comb
- give it a quick blast with the hairdryer so that it's totally dry
- put velcro rollers in the crown of my head and on the sides for the volume (make sure you put these in when your hair is DRY!)
- once i've put them in i give them a lil spray with hairspray so they stay where they are.. then give it a blast with the hairdryer to warm them up.. then they can cool down naturally, this will keep the volume abit longer
- then i use tongs on the rest of my hair (babyliss pro curl 200)
- then after about 2 hours i take out the  velcro rollers, use a small comb to backcomb for abit more volume then spray with more hairspray

and my hair lasts all night until the next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sometimes i use GHD's to curl my hair too which are really good


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_if you're looking for a super strong hairspray, try the ice hairspray. you can find it at salons but they're kinda pricey
have you tried blow drying your hair upside down?_

 
yes, i do blow dry upside down. is the brand called ice? i need a good hairspray that'll hold but won't get flakey or sticky so that my hard work doesn't fall flat in the middle of the day lol. i hope ice is the answer


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_When i want volumized curly hair i:
- wash it (a volumizing shampoo and conditioner will help)
- let it dry about 80% (i dont like to blowdry my hair too much as i don't wanna damage it)
- once it's about 80% dry i apply mousse (shockwaves is the best i've tried so far) and comb through with a wide tooth comb
- give it a quick blast with the hairdryer so that it's totally dry
- put velcro rollers in the crown of my head and on the sides for the volume (make sure you put these in when your hair is DRY!)
- once i've put them in i give them a lil spray with hairspray so they stay where they are.. then give it a blast with the hairdryer to warm them up.. then they can cool down naturally, this will keep the volume abit longer
- then i use tongs on the rest of my hair (babyliss pro curl 200)
- then after about 2 hours i take out the  velcro rollers, use a small comb to backcomb for abit more volume then spray with more hairspray

and my hair lasts all night until the next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sometimes i use GHD's to curl my hair too which are really good_

 
what are tongs and GHD's? lol sorry


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 26, 2008)

tongs= curling irons

ghd= UK flat irons, but they're really good for curling/waving/flipping hair too.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 26, 2008)

You MUST MUST MUST try Aveda's Pure Abundance volumizing line.  It really works like no other.  It's safe for color treated hair and the conditioner is so cool.  It called "volumizing clay conditioner" and has actual white clay in it. It makes your hair so shiny and soft, but actually a whole lot fuller and more texturized.  The volumizing Hair Potion is great too.
Here is a link to the line:
http://www.aveda.com/templates/products2/mpp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY10357&BACK=%2ftemplat  es%2fproducts2%2fmpp%2etmpl%3fCATEGORY_ID%3dCATEGO  RY9515


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2008)

Before I blow dry, I use Fekkai's spray volumizer (got it from Bath and Body works) and then blow dry upside down. This works well for me. i have a shorter hair-do and need volume.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

definately blow dry upside down with a big round brush after you scrunch a volumizer near your roots.  A little Pomade/texturizer should help it stay, but if you use too much the opposite happens and you get flat greasy hair.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 26, 2008)

What about Healthy Sexy Hair's Soya Want Full Hair hairspray? I've been wanting to try it, just wondering if anyone else has and what do you think about it?


----------



## Brittni (Jun 26, 2008)

Blow dry the opposite way. IE: Flip your head and blowdry from underneath. Or flip right side to the left side and dry it so that when it falls back it has more volume, etc.


----------



## MAC4TV (Jun 26, 2008)

I love volume in my hair, too.  Been wearing bigger hair since I was 14!  LOL...but also at that age, I lost a lot of hair to an eating disorder and it never came back.

Anyway - I use Pureology's Volume Shampoo and Conditioner.  Usually, once a week, I have to use a clarifying shampoo to remove the build-up (which isn't bad) but since I do so much with my hair in a day, after the clarifying shampoo I use the Pureology HydraCure which instantly zaps my frizzies and gives me additional volume.

So, each day, here's my plan for volume:

1.  Wash and condition my hair.
2.  Then apply a leave-in conditioner (I use Pureology's ColorMax in the tall green bottle) - and wrap my hair in a towel.
3.  Apply the Pureology RootLift and then the BlowDry Amplifier.  I like to use both of these together...seems to thicken up my hair and it's easier to cover up the thin spots at the top of my head.
4.  Use the blow-dryer while flipping my head over to build the volume.
5.  Once it's dry, break off sections of hair and apply a spritz of hairspray (Pureology has a good one that even my husband loves!) and roll in a velcro roller.
6.  Do this all around the head.  
7.  Once finished...use your blowdryer to heat each roller for 5 seconds.  Make sure you don't get the dryer too close to your head or for too long or else you'll burn your hair off!  
8.  Let the rollers cool (this is when I put on my makeup)...and when they are cooled down...remove them and style your hair.  I've found that Bed Head's Hard Head is the best finishing hairspray.

I can't do my hair any other way.  I've tried the curling iron...but it just doesn't stick as good as the velcro rollers.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Blow dry the opposite way. IE: Flip your head and blowdry from underneath. Or flip right side to the left side and dry it so that when it falls back it has more volume, etc._

 
ohh yeah i've heard about that before but forgot! i'll have to try it to see if it makes a differnce. thanks!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_What about Healthy Sexy Hair's Soya Want Full Hair hairspray? I've been wanting to try it, just wondering if anyone else has and what do you think about it?_

 
is that from the same company as big sexy hair?


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC4TV* 

 
_I love volume in my hair, too.  Been wearing bigger hair since I was 14!  LOL...but also at that age, I lost a lot of hair to an eating disorder and it never came back.

Anyway - I use Pureology's Volume Shampoo and Conditioner.  Usually, once a week, I have to use a clarifying shampoo to remove the build-up (which isn't bad) but since I do so much with my hair in a day, after the clarifying shampoo I use the Pureology HydraCure which instantly zaps my frizzies and gives me additional volume.

So, each day, here's my plan for volume:

1.  Wash and condition my hair.
2.  Then apply a leave-in conditioner (I use Pureology's ColorMax in the tall green bottle) - and wrap my hair in a towel.
3.  Apply the Pureology RootLift and then the BlowDry Amplifier.  I like to use both of these together...seems to thicken up my hair and it's easier to cover up the thin spots at the top of my head.
4.  Use the blow-dryer while flipping my head over to build the volume.
5.  Once it's dry, break off sections of hair and apply a spritz of hairspray (Pureology has a good one that even my husband loves!) and roll in a velcro roller.
6.  Do this all around the head.  
7.  Once finished...use your blowdryer to heat each roller for 5 seconds.  Make sure you don't get the dryer too close to your head or for too long or else you'll burn your hair off!  
8.  Let the rollers cool (this is when I put on my makeup)...and when they are cooled down...remove them and style your hair.  I've found that Bed Head's Hard Head is the best finishing hairspray.

I can't do my hair any other way.  I've tried the curling iron...but it just doesn't stick as good as the velcro rollers._

 
thanks for sharing your routine! i don't have much luck with curling irons either. i feel like since the heat is so concentrated w/ a curling iron that it just heats up my hair too much and makes it fall flat again!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_is that from the same company as big sexy hair?_

 
Yes. They have a Healthy Sexy Hair line and I've been using a few of the products.


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 27, 2008)

I have very fine hair straight but I have A LOT of it.. so it tends to fall flat but it also holds volume fairly well because of it's density.

For days that I want a lot of volume, I use these one of these shampoo/conditioner combos:

Graham Webb Halo Curl Shampoo/Redken All Soft Conditioner
Frederic Fekkai Technician Shampoo/ L'Oreal Glossy Volume Conditoner

the Halo curl shampoo supposedly opens your hair follicles or something.. the Ulta hair represenative explained it to me saying it would boost my hair for volume even though my hair is stick straight. I use the All Soft because my hair tends to get dry and it doesn't weigh it down at all. The other combo is just for days to mix it up so I don't get product buildup. Fekkai shampoos are pricy but I love them and the Glossy Volume conditioner isn't super hydrating but it gives lots of shine and va-va-voom volume!

I let my hair dry a bit while I put on moisturizers and stuff. Then I mix a large amount of Redken Full-Frame Protective Mousse with a small dollop of Redken Thickening Lotion. I rub it in, concentrating on my roots and then pulling the residue out onto the shaft. Then I use Redken Heat Glide to protect my hair. I dry my hair upside down until it's 90% dry. Then I take large velco rollers and roll the top part (crown, middle of the top, and pieces behind bangs). I blast them with hot air and let the rest of my hair air dry to minimize damage. I do my makeup, spray the rollers with hairspray (Big Sexy Hair or Redken), wait a few more minutes, take them out, seperate them with my fingers..and voila! Insta-Sex-Hair!

phew..that was a long response.


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

I once went on a lifes quest for big sexy hair, and i feel ive found it!

as has been said, the cut is key. I used to have it all one length and its just too heavy to hold long layers up, it will fall flat immediately

Then, a parlux hairdryer (also great for straightening if anyone needs it for that reason, plus will cut sooo much time off your morning routine)

Sebastian body double shampoo and conditioner

kerastase volumactive for all over volume

Pureology rootlift for big hair beginning at the roots

And hot rollers, not for a curl, just for the biggest, bounciest volume and a sexy look for a night out. love


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 21, 2008)

I find that on the days I don't wash my hair, I will put my hair in a pouf the night before and the next day VOILA! Instant volume! On the days that I DO wash my hair, Tresemme Volumizing Mousse (just use an egg size and run through hair before blow drying) and Tigi Bedhead Queen For A Day Thickening Spray (spray with hair upside down before blow drying) do the trick! Haven't tried using them together though.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAKExMExUP* 

 
_I find that on the days I don't wash my hair, I will put my hair in a pouf the night before and the next day VOILA! Instant volume! On the days that I DO wash my hair, Tresemme Volumizing Mousse (just use an egg size and run through hair before blow drying) and Tigi Bedhead Queen For A Day Thickening Spray (spray with hair upside down before blow drying) do the trick! Haven't tried using them together though._

 
i use the tresemme mousse right now and i think it does the job but i'm looking for something better. i'm almost out anyways. do you think the queen for a day does a better job than the tresemme or are the results just about the same?

has anyone tried redken's body full? my stylist recommended the lotion looking thing and the root booster spray. j/w if you guys have tried it and your opinions on it.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_i use the tresemme mousse right now and i think it does the job but i'm looking for something better. i'm almost out anyways. do you think the queen for a day does a better job than the tresemme or are the results just about the same?_

 
I would say about the same, but TiGi gets ++++++ points for the smell!!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 22, 2008)

big sexy hair's root pump plus on damp hair by the roots, blow out hair lifting up at the roots, and when youre all done, flip head upside down and blow while "shaking" the roots . when you flip back up youll have nice volumized hair


----------



## violet14 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im a hairstylist, the best thing to do is use a shampoo and conditioner for volume. Use some root boost like big sexy root boost focusing on the roots and comb through. Blow dry the crown forward, the left side over to the right and the right side over to the left. (so when you pull it back over it has more voume) Then teas 7times *magic number*  then lightly comb over the teased section to smooth it out. Spray with hair spray


----------



## 3jane (Jul 24, 2008)

I have very very silky, very fine straight hair that requires like, voodoo magic or something to get it to be poofy.  And if I don't wash it, it gets greasy and even flatter the next day.  

Rollers don't really work for me (my hair does NOT hold curl), and I don't want to invest that much time/effort on a daily basis.  Backcombing/teasing seems like a bad idea b/c my hair likes to break and then I get more fly aways, boo.

So yeah, here's my current lineup...

volumizing shampoo & conditioner: 
- Amplify by Matrix Volumizing System Color XL Shampoo & Conditioner
- Bumble&Bumble Deeep Treatment 
I use the Deeep stuff every one or two weeks, and my hair turns into a gorgeous, incredibly soft _mane_-- so awesome!  I'm afraid to use it more often though, b/c I'm afraid it'll get weighed down with too much conditioner or something. :\

styling product (mousse, root lifter, etc): 
- Dove Fly Away Tamer
- Jonathan Product Silky Dirt
These are both great for preventing pieceyness.  You can put as much of the Dove's stuff in your hair w/o it getting greasy and it instantly makes everything smoothed down.  It also plays well before or after any number of other products.
The Silky Dirt is better to just work in on the ends (you need a teensy! amount, like less than a pencil eraser's worth).  It's a little tricky-- do NOT put it on your roots or you'll end up with limp hair, but working it through mid to end length makes my hair get really big.  People say it also gives that "day after you washed it" texture.

texturizer for separating layers and for keeping side bangs in place w/o making them become piecey. non-greasy please (wax/pomade, etc): 
- Bumble & Bumble Styling Creme
- Bumble & Bumble Styling Lotion
Either one's good for texture/layers, or root-lifting duty.  I towel dry, then work this stuff into damp hair, then blowdry upsidedown.  Then add hairspray and blowdry some more.  Then flip right side up and finish w/ hairspray.
For bangs, I usually do: damp hair + Dove's Fly Away Tamer and/or Silky Dirt + Styling Creme, then set w/ hairspray.
I've stolen some of sister's Bumble & Bumble Surf Wax in a pinch, and it works well for keeping side bangs in place too, but I prefer a softer feel.

hairspray: 
- Tresemme Tres Two ultra fine mist 
Not as strong hold as some hairsprays, but doesn't turn my hair into a helmet or weigh it down.  Since my hair's naturally so soft/silky, strong hairspray immediately weighs it down and turns it into a rat's nest.  I have been known to tote around travel sizes of hairspray in my purse for long days/nights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, and that's been pretty much it for the past year, more or less.  So I'm glad my hair hasn't gotten "used to" this.  Doing my whole head for a night out takes about 5 min, maaaybe 10 if I'm being really fussy.

re: Redken's Body Full:
Meh.  It smells really nice, does do some volumizing, but I notice waaay more of a difference with Matrix's stuff.  The Root Lifter's ok, in that it works... but it has a pretty strong hold, so I find I have to keep combing it and fussing with it as my hair's drying so I don't end up with really piecey hair.  And it makes me feel like my scalp's kinda dirty and overloaded w/ product.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ i love finishing off with Silky Dirt too... its always in my purse haha


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Aug 3, 2008)

aveda and schwartzkopf have volumizing powders (i know, it sounds ridiculous, but it WORKS, i PROMISE) that are really good. i work at a salon, and the girls use it ALL the time, and they all love it. so you might want to check them out


----------



## PinkLipgloss (Aug 3, 2008)

May I ask what size velcro rollers you all use?

TIA


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 3, 2008)

i use medium ones. but i want to try the larger ones.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 7, 2008)

ive never found any of the volumising shampoos to work..i just lift a section of hair up from the crown/ top of my head and backcomb undeneath it and spray with hairspray and do the sides. I also use rollers but they work better for me when i put them in my hair wet and leave my hair to dry naturally then take them out! They dont seem to do much for my hair when theyre put in dry!
x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkLipgloss* 

 
_May I ask what size velcro rollers you all use?

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Different sized rollers are used on different hair lengths, but you can buy them in variety packs of all different sizes..put them in and see which size works best for you. The smaller the roller the tighter the curl and so on x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 

 
_aveda and schwartzkopf have volumizing powders (i know, it sounds ridiculous, but it WORKS, i PROMISE) that are really good. i work at a salon, and the girls use it ALL the time, and they all love it. so you might want to check them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what do you do with the powders? put them in while youre washing it or when youre styling?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought some paul mitchell products ... I got the styling lotion ... and the thicken up .... and they added huge volume to my  hair... I used those and then a round brush and my hair is super volumized ... I've been researching the " GENERIC value products"  and i've found a lot of reviews for them and not found 1 that said they weren't as good as the expensive products... They cost about the same as the things you would buy at wal-mart . They sell them at Sally's and I'm gonna go buy the rest of the line there for about the price i spent on two of the "real" products.... But those two products really volumized my hair & from what I've read they have the cheaper versions at sally's that do the same thing ....


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 20, 2008)

I use klorane dry shampoo, since my hair gets flat and oily like, hours after I've washed it. and not only gets rid of the oil, gives a lot of volume to the roots.


----------



## Navessa (Aug 24, 2008)

i was going to mention jonathan's silky dirt too!!


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

how does backcombing work ?


----------



## bbkf (Sep 16, 2008)

this is literally the greatest tool ever invented for volumised hair. add tresemme freeze-hold hairspray and you're good to go....


----------



## Penn (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bbkf* 

 
_
this is literally the greatest tool ever invented for volumised hair. add tresemme freeze-hold hairspray and you're good to go....




_

 
I love your hair! How does the texturizer work exactly?


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonnebutti* 

 
_I use klorane dry shampoo, since my hair gets flat and oily like, hours after I've washed it. and not only gets rid of the oil, gives a lot of volume to the roots._

 
where can you get klorane products?


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marissa762* 

 
_how does backcombing work ?_

 
there are lots of tutorials on it on youtube. you can either put backcombing or how to tease hair in the search bar. but you're basically putting knots in the roots of your hair so it helps your hair to stand up and look more volumized.


----------

